# للتحميل.. كورس بيزك (هيكل ومحرك) a&p



## d_a_w_i (12 مارس 2010)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

بعدما وجدت أن معظم الروابط الموجودة بالمنتديات لم تعد فعالة ، 

قمت برفع كورس البيزك (هيكل ومحرك)

تجدونه برابط واحد مباشر أقدمه هدية إلى إخوانى الكرام بالمنتدى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/239337757/5bbb8d02/BASIC_AIRFRAME_AND_POWER_PLANT.html









​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 مارس 2010)

ربنا يكرمك
الف شكر


----------



## جاسر (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

شكراً ما قصرت , فتح الله عليك


----------



## wdelrasheed (14 مارس 2010)

very thaaaaaaaaaaaaaankssssssssssss


----------



## mohands whale (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (15 مارس 2010)

*نرجو التفضل من ادارة القسم ورفعه لنا عن طريق سيرفر المنتدى 
لان رابط ال4shared لا يعمل عند الجميع
مع التحيات*​


----------



## moneebhamid (26 مارس 2010)

mashkooor


----------



## m7md111 (27 مارس 2010)

ألف ألف شكر ربنا يباركلك ويجازيك كل خير


----------



## virtualknight (1 أبريل 2010)

جزيل الشكر على المساهمة الفعالة من قبلك... والتي اغنت مكتبتنا الغنية أصلا من منتدانا العزيز


----------



## وليد رامى (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alialmila (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدااااااا وجاري التحميل


----------



## ahmed_sobhi (21 أبريل 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## عمروصلاح (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## d_a_w_i (21 أبريل 2010)

أشكركم جميعاً بارك الله فيكم .. أدعوكم لتطوير منتدانا الجميل فى قسم هندسة الطيران بمشاركات مثمرة سواء كانت نتاج بحث أو منقولة مع ذكر المصدر للأمانة ... التعاون أهم ضلع تفتقده أمتنا 

( وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان )صدق الله العظيم








* { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّاب} ​
  [آل عمران:8]​*


----------



## المصري 00 (9 يونيو 2010)

alialmila قال:


> مشكور جدااااااا وجاري التحميل


 مشكوووووووووووووور
ممكن أعرف هو الكورس بكام دلوقتي
طبعا بسئل عنه في المعهد


----------



## d_a_w_i (16 يونيو 2010)

> *مشكوووووووووووووور
> ممكن أعرف هو الكورس بكام دلوقتي
> طبعا بسئل عنه في المعهد*


منذ ثلاثة أشهر وصل ثمنه بمعهد إمبابة إلى 2750 دولار أى مايوازى 15000 جم تقريباً
فى قطاع التدريب بمصر للطيران 14.500 وأفضل منه بمراحل حسب معلومات أكيدة

إذا أردت أن تستفسر عن شىء لا تتردد أخى الفاضل






* { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّاب} ​
  [آل عمران:8]​*


----------



## eng_faress.tetoo (17 يونيو 2010)

نحن عاجزون عن الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## d_a_w_i (22 يونيو 2010)

> *نحن عاجزون عن الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا*


وأنا عاجز عن كتمان أى معلومة أعرفها


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (30 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أبو جبل82 (27 أغسطس 2010)

الله يسلم ايديك أخي الكريم ويديم المعروف لأجلك


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*سؤال*

ممكن نعرف الفرق بين البيزك هى امبابة و البيزك فى مصر للطيران من حيث الدراسة و المصاريف مع العلم انى طالب فى امبابة


----------

